# My first wood plug



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Decided to give making wood plugs a try. I figured I would buy some blanks,parts and paint then assemble a few first before I made the dive into a mini-lathe. Here is the first finished product.

*Small Swimmer in Cracked Back Parrot*


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice. I've been reading up on plug building a bit, and it's something I'd like to have a go at in the future. I'm still trying to learn as much as I can about rod building at the moment, and the last thing I need is another hobby. I think my wife would threaten bodily harm.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

I hear ya Terry. I gave up on the wife thing, just me and the kids now. They could care less how many hobbies I have as long as they get gas money and new XBOX games from time to time. I have been toying with the idea of building a few rods also. I'm working on gathering parts to build a power wrapper now. Me and my sone are gonna build us a couple each for the fall in Hatteras. Its gonna be Corbins first fall run on the beaches, I can't wait.


DEAN


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

looks good... how does it swim?...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great. nice job.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Real nice paint job! Almost looks like marbeling on the top. Did you drill straight through? I assume you have a drill press.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Very nice. Great detail.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep-- nicely done--- if after awhile you decide you need that mini-lathe-- let me know-- I have a spare sitting in a bedroom since I upgraded to a larger model.

How did you make this one -- I assume carving ???


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BTW... you wood plug enthuists.. I have oak and various hard woods in my warehouse. The leeser grade pallets I store are full of em.

So let me know if you want some scraps for plugs.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Actually I bought a couple already turned blanks online and the parts to put it together. I figured out the trick on the cracked paint a while back when painting a soapbox derby car. The two different brands of paint don't like each other and the result is the nice looking cracked finish. 

Mark

What lathe is it you have? I may be interested in it if you srill have it in a month or so, gotta put a motor together for my truck first.


DEAN


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ketch69 said:


> Actually I bought a couple already turned blanks online and the parts to put it together. I figured out the trick on the cracked paint a while back when painting a soapbox derby car. The two different brands of paint don't like each other and the result is the nice looking cracked finish.
> 
> Mark
> 
> ...



It's the Jet 1014-I mini lathe -- excellent condition and spare belts to go with it. I'm in no hurry, it'll be hanging out if you want to take a look at it.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

That will bring one in for sure.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

TC said:


> That will bring one in for sure.



Hey Tom...

Good to see you made it back. How's school?


----------

